# Travel Destinations > Central America >  32 day adventure to Central and South America

## Travel4

Anyone give me any info for the cities I'm going to on a 32 day trip I booked for $2,499? These are my cities: Mostly I'd like lodging info and what to do for adventure.

1. San Juan Del Sur, Nicaragua
2. Manta, Ecuador
3. Puntarenas, Costa Rica
4. Lima, Peru
5. Pisco, Peru
6. La Serena, Chile
7. Valparaiso, Chil
8. Pucon, Chile
9. Colchagua Valley, Chile
10. Arica, Chile
11. Lake Titicaca
12. Machu Picchu
13. Lima

Any help is appreciated

----------


## sbglobal

The caves are amazing and anyone would be stunned to see them. There are so many other experiences as well.

----------


## stephenjones

I have also experience the interesting and adventurous journey of the South america. It is the one of the most popular tourist destination among many tourist. There are lost of other good place to visit in south america contact your tour operator about more places.

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

I contain also knowledge the attractive and adventurous journey of the South America. It is the one of the most popular tourist destination among many tourists. There are lost of other good place to visit in South America contact your tour operator about more places.

----------


## jeffsmith2501

32-Day Cultural Adventure in Central America be described as nothing short of stunning; it is here that we begin our mammoth 32-day tour of South America.

----------


## mikehussy

Thank yo so much for your suggestions!

----------


## rojpetric

The crown jewel of Chile's national parks and an International Biosphere Reserve, Patagonia's Torres del Paine is considered one of the world's greatest wildernesses.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

South America has so many adventure places where tourist can enjoy trekking, swimming, skiing, and so many other. It's Galapagos Islands is perfect adventure sport then Amazonia,  Inca Empire, Angel Fall,  Patagonia etc are also great adventure places to visit in South America.

----------


## riverrider

Washington and Oregon are the two best place in America to do something adventurous on your holidays. I would like to share that river rafting is the most popular adventurous sports there among tourists and travelers to make their holidays memorable one.

----------


## davidsmith36

Good step towards African tourism

----------


## MyanmarTours

i don't no !
but good luke bro

----------

